# Servicing 2012 Yamaha 70



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

If you want to DIY, a good place to start is finding a decent maintenance / repair manual. I picked mine up on Amazon for $25 and it was a great investment. 

Every Yamaha shop will be different, buy my local shop is really helpful and friendly for DIYers. They might be able to give you information on parts kits, etc.


----------

